# Moose (Meat) Loaf Q-View



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

Saw a recipe on the site for meatloaf. Made a few modifications and tried my hand at it.

2lb ground moose
1/2 Bell Pepper Chopped
1 Small Onion Chopped
1 Cup Finely Chopped Mushrooms
2tsp Garlic Powder
2tsp Worstershire Sauce
1/2 Cup Ketchup
1/2 Cup Saltines Cracker Crumbs
2 Eggs Beaten Lightly
1/2 Cup Milk

Cooked at 250 for 3 hours until internal temp reached 150. Turned heat up to 300 for 35 minutes as it was a little moist so I will probably make two loaves next time instead of 1 large loaf. I used a combination of apple and alder chunks for the smoke.


Added bbq sauce to half as some in my family like it with sauce and half do not.

Turned out fork dropping good and hands down the family likes new new recipe.

qview follows:


Formed Mixed Ingredients into a loaf


The Finished Smoke


----------



## glgoodwin (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks great.  I got to say, I had never heard of smoking a meatloaf until discovering SMF.  But I just did my first smoked meatloaf and it turned out great.  Gotta do it again!!  Though I am anxious to try my hand at many of the other possibilties smoking offers so the next meat loaf my have to wait.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rivet (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey tacman....great looking meatloaf. Moose is tasty....any leftover slice or two for a quality check?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2009)

Your meatloaf looks very tastey. I have never had moose meat but I hear it's good. I hired a canadian guy who had a bumber sticker that read 
" Eat more moose 10,000 bears cann't be wrong"


----------



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

hmmmm..... seems to me that a serious upgrade to the forum would be required before I can send you a slice....


----------



## tacman (Jul 25, 2009)

Now you got me thinking.....if we had less bears....then we would have more moose and more people could try it....I'm Game! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Moose is actually very tasty when prepared properly. One just has to understand that it is very lean and therefore has a tendency to dry out if not cooked properly or overcooked.

I am contemplating how to keep a raost moist enough to smoke. Perhaps injection? Look for that post in the future.

Right now, I am pulling a couple of pheasants a friend of mine from Minnesota brought up for me. qview will be posted shortly...and tomorrow, we will be working on smoking up another batch of salmon. some for canning....some for vacuum packing.


----------

